# New HS724TA on order. Second thoughts...



## zhenmeister (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi All! Sorry in advance for the novel below...

I've owned an HS622 for 6-7 years and it's been trouble free. This year I decided to give it to my mom, because she is willing to use it (because it's small) to do her deck, paths and where ever else her plow guy does not reach. 

For myself I've always wanted to get a newer 724 model, because I really don't need a bigger machine, but I liked the tracked hondas. So I saw a good price for the HS724TA at Nault's in NH and ordered one. I am supposed to pick it up this weekend, but now I am having second thoughts. I see that the new model is out, which I didn't know when I ordered mine, and I like some of the new features. So now I am not sure whether I want to cancel my order and wait half-the-winter to get the new model at full price, or just be happy with what I ordered. The latter allows my mom to get my current blower sooner, so that's a factor too. 

Most of the new features are nice, but not crucial. I do kind of like the idea of the joystick-controlled chute... However one feature I was hoping to get some feedback about is the "Finger Tip Steering Control". My HS622 is not easy to move when it was turned off, even when in neutral. Does the outgoing model (HS724TA) have something similar to this feature, may be not the "finger tip" feature but some other way to set the machine into neutral, which works well? I care about this one the most because I store my snowblower in the basement, which i can access with a ramp, but I prefer not to run the engine in the basement, so I muscle the machine up and down turned off. Is the HS model going to be easier to deal with in this respect? I am assuming that the HSS model is easier because of the aforementioned new feature.

I would appreciate any comments about my questions or about the comparison between the new and the old 724 blowers..

Thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello zhenmeister, welcome to *SBF!!* there are a few members that have the new HSS models than can answer your questions


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

I have owned the HS724 track drive and its really not that bad to maneuver. Its a fantastic machine and I don think you will be sorry for buying it. If it was a larger machine I would say the steering on the new machine is a big difference, not as much on that one. 

Ask Naults if you can test drive one of the HSS track drive models and see if the steering makes that big of a difference. The other features are indeed better but are also more things that can break or need adjusting. In the end its the hydro trans that makes the big diff on a honda. Is just my opinion but the steering may end up being a similar differentiator on the (track drive only) mostly large machines.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

If you want huge discount, buy the HS724. However, new HSS724 has power steering and also easy maneuver (track doesn't lock) when engine off. Auger infinite tilt (track). Larger impeller with bigger intake. Engine sounds better too (I think Honda modified the muffler). Seeing both side-by-side, deep discount does not justify.


----------



## zhenmeister (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the comments.

That's the other issue. I wouldn't say I got a huge deal. I think it's a reasonable deal: $1999 for the basic track model. And no taxes.

I guess I can give Naults a call and see whether they have some display/demo HSS models. See what they say.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you don't mind about the new features, you will be ok.
I'd personally wait for a new HSS with power steering, infinite auger height adjustment, LED light, power chute rotation and power chute deflector, larger impeller for a higher snow removal volume at a time, taller auger housing.
To ad to this, replacement parts on the new HSS line up are less expensive than the HS series, with some parts costing less than 50% compared to the HS models.
Also If you get a new HSS parts will be available for a longer period of time, and suppliers are US based, making it easier to source the replacement parts.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

hsblowersfan

do you know for certain the new HSS part will be less expensive and HS parts will be hard to get?? maybe Robert from Honda can comment.

Its my understanding the engine is the same.....There are really not that many (non engine) parts on a HS that ever need replacing...maybe a cable here and there. I have to say that I had a two Honda's for a total of 10 years and never had to do a single thing. never even tuned it up ...it just started on 1-2 pulls and ran perfect every winter...... The bucket was totally rusted through on one but it still worked fine. (just looked ugly) I did look into replacing that but it just did not make sense. One concern I have with the new HSS is more features and more moving parts mean more maintenance and chance for breakdown. 

In spite of all that I did order a new HSS ...as I am always a sucker for new gadgets


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda HS928 auger housing
$944.01
Honda Power Equipment HS928 TA AUGER HOUSING | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

Honda HSS928 auger housing
$469.73
Honda Power Equipment HSS928A AT AUGER HOUSING | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

Just an example. You can browse on the site and compare prices.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

When I say parts may be discontinued, I am not talking about like in the next few years. My point is that eventually you may be able to get parts for an HSS easier than for an HS model. 

I had to order some parts for an HS928 last year an it took 3 weeks to a month to get some of the parts (my guess is they had to come from Japan). When I order the parts for the new HSS models I got all the parts within 7 days.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> When I say parts may be discontinued, I am not talking about like in the next few years. My point is that eventually you may be able to get parts for an HSS easier than for an HS model.


For the first time with my 1991 HS828TAS [1st gen hydro dive], I can't get a part. The pull starter [Recoil Starter] is considered obsolete with no alternative listed. Not that I need one even though I've had to take mine off a couple of times in 24 years and clean out and lube the spring and ratchet area. 

I do see the HS828K1 [next in line] it's still available (2 ratchets instead of 1).


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Quite a diff!!! for 469 I may have considered putting a new housing on my HS724 because with that it would have been like new!

Thanks for the specifics...


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought a hs928 this October on sale too, it's a tried and trued design. There are a lot less things to break: electric motors, cables, strut, etc.. The HS also looks beefier to me, the 3 bolts on each side holding the auger compared to 2 on the HHS immediately stands out when visually comparing them. Considering the hundreds of dollars saved buying the leftover classic, it was an absolute no brainer to me. You probably save between $600-650 buying that HS model over the HHS. That's a lot of money! Down the road you could repower with a GX270 motor and still be under what you would have paid for an HSS...


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

fake_usa said:


> I bought a hs928 this October on sale too, it's a tried and trued design. There are a lot less things to break: electric motors, cables, strut, etc.. The HS also looks beefier to me, the 3 bolts on each side holding the auger compared to 2 on the HHS immediately stands out when visually comparing them. Considering the hundreds of dollars saved buying the leftover classic, it was an absolute no brainer to me. You probably save between $600-650 buying that HS model over the HHS. That's a lot of money! Down the road you could repower with a GX270 motor and still be under what you would have paid for an HSS...


Strangely enough, I found it be opposite than what you said. I looked at HS724TA and HSS724AT and HS928TA and HSS928AT side-by-side, The HS looks like a toy and tiny while the HSS, when you look at it, you would say "That's the real snowblower!!" It's like HS is the Ford Ranger and the HSS is the Ford F150. I think most of the components used in the new HSS line have been used and tested with Canadian and Japanese HS for years. By the way, the two bolts securing the auger on the side are larger than the prior models. So you can't go by number of bolts.


----------



## zhenmeister (Dec 8, 2015)

Reading the replies felt like I was arguing with myself. I went back and forth over and over. I know less about snow blowers than most of you guys, but I know a fair bit about manufacturing and production environments. The old model production line will most certainly be producing equipment with lower failure rates than the new line, whether it's running in the US or back in Japan. I am sure Honda will work overtime minimize the impact, but the average fault rate will tick up. Especially considering the new design. Sigh....

That's what I said to myself and then I still canceled my order. The new design just have some much more value packed into it, I feel that would regret not getting the new model sooner or later. I will stick with my hs622 for the year, and get the new model next fall. Will probably be posting some questions about the hs622 shortly 

I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Not a bad call - and delaying is pretty safe given the warm weather. However, you may be overthinking it a bit! I am in your camp the new features are just too nice to pass up. However the pragmatist would say for the money the old model is a much better deal.


----------



## GoBig (Nov 12, 2015)

I was in the exact same boat. My dealer had some left overs, and I could have got the old style 928 tracked model for $600 less than the new 724. I opted to order the new one. The main reason is the totally adjustable auger height that is shock assisted. I don't care for the old foot bar with only three choices. 

I'm a little skeptical of the electric shoot control as it is just one more thing to break, but I'm hoping for the best. 

Now for the bad. It's mid December, and no sign of my new snow blower. Luckily our winter has been a bust so far and I have been able to get by with my 20 year old 621 single stage.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

GoBig said:


> I'm a little skeptical of the electric shoot control as it is just one more thing to break, but I'm hoping for the best.


Canadian and European market Honda snow blower models have been fitted with the electric/joystick chute control for many, many years, but American Honda elected to retain the crank-style control on HS-models for cost reasons. With new-model HSS production moving from Japan to North Carolina, and Canada, Europe and the USA all agreeing to a more standard feature set, the "global" standard is electric/joystick chute control.


----------

